# Free video on demand



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have my 722 connected to the ethernet and not the phone line.

Are there free videos than can be downloaded and watched?

If yes, describe the process.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are some free selections in the Dish Online section. I forget the exact menu combination to get there... but I *think* pressing DVR once, then selecting the option for "Dish Online" then looking either at movies or TV shows you can sort by "free" and see what is available for free.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Right, hit DVR once, then select DishOnline (5), then go to Dish Theater (3) and sort by free. I have over 25 free HD movies right now. 

Alternatively for TV shows, hit DVR once, then select DishOnine (5), then go to TV Entertainment (4), then sort by free. I have more than 1100 Free events available, some HD some not.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

quizzer said:


> I have my 722 connected to the ethernet and not the phone line.
> 
> Are there free videos than can be downloaded and watched?
> 
> If yes, describe the process.


Do you have to be connected via ethernet to get the free stuff?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

722921 said:


> Do you have to be connected via ethernet to get the free stuff?


Yes, this is all accessed via DishOnline so you need to be connected to the internet.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll be darned I never really paid much attention to this, just looked it up and there are a lot of movies and even some good ones. The count claims 2793 in the library but I am guessing that includes paid and free. Edit, looks like 27 free movies such as The Illusionist and Shenandoah.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I'll be darned I never really paid much attention to this, just looked it up and there are a lot of movies and even some good ones. The count claims 2793 in the library but I am guessing that includes paid and free. Edit, looks like 27 free movies such as The Illusionist and Shenandoah.


Please recommend all the good movies.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I just downloaded "Out of Time" but I don't know if it's good since I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

lujan said:


> Yes, this is all accessed via DishOnline so you need to be connected to the internet.


Thanks, I'm not there yet.
Is it really worth being connected via internet vs. the telephone line?


----------



## eddiew (Dec 5, 2007)

VOD Only works over the Internet. Phone line does no good for VOD


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think that is correct and I wouldn't pay VOD prices to watch a movie anyway.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

DishOnline content only works over the Internet. You can get VOD on channel 501 that is delivered via sat and is already downloaded to your receiver.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> Right, hit DVR once, then select DishOnline (5), then go to Dish Theater (3) and sort by free. I have over 25 free HD movies right now.


Good stuff, but how do you delete a Dish Online movie after you've watched it? Delete is grayed out for me????


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It will expire and go away on its own.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BarryG said:


> Good stuff, but how do you delete a Dish Online movie after you've watched it? Delete is grayed out for me????


Choose EDIT under Downloads.


----------

